# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Sümerler, Hititler, Frigyalılar, Etrüskler, Traklar, İskitler, Pelasklar >  B- Anadolu Selçuklu Devleti

## veli

44a7867290c54bbd3e41fffbaf81e2f2_1277210183.jpg
1- DEVLETİN KURULUŞU

Devletin kurucusu Süleyman Şah (1015-1086) tır.

Süleyman Şah;
 Anadoluyu fethetmekle görevlendirilen Büyük Selçuklu komutanlarındandır.Bizanslıların iç karışıklığından yararlanarak İzniki aldı ve Anadolu Selçuklu devletini kurdu.
 Melikşahın üzerine gönderdiği Komutan Porsuku yendi.
 Anadolu Selçuklu Devletinin sınırlarını Fırata kadar genişletti.
 Suriye Selçuklu sultanı ile yaptığı savaşta yenildi ve öldü.
I. Kılıç Arslan;
 Melikşahın ölümünden sonra Anadoluya geldi ve babasının kurduğu devletin başına geçti.Başkenti İznikten Konyaya taşıdı.
 Birinci Haçlı Seferleri sırasında Haçlılarla mücadele etti.
I. Mesut;
 Bizanslılarla ve II. Haçlı seferleri sırasında Haçlılarla savaştı.
II. Kılıç Arslan
 Döneminin en önemli olayı Miryokefalon Savaşıdır.

MİRYAKEFALON SAVAŞI
Nedeni: Haçlıların Anadoluda yarattığı huzursuzluktan yararlanıp Türkleri Anadoludan atmak istemeleridir.
Sonuç:
 Bizanslılar Türkleri Anadoludan atma düşüncesinin hayal olduğunu anladılar.
 Bu zafer Anadolunun Türk yurdu olduğunu ve hep böyle kalacağını kesinleştirdi.





2- DEVLETİN YÜKSELİŞİ
I. Gıyaseddin Keyhüsrev ile gelişme dönemi başlar.
I. Gıyaseddin Keyhüsrev;
 Antalya Şehrini ele geçirdi.

I. İzzettin Keykavus
 Trabzon Rum İmparatorluğundan Sinopu aldı. Burada bir tersane yaptırdı.

Alaaddin Keykubat zamanı devletin en parlak dönemidir.Bu dönemde:
 Anadolu Türk birliği sağlanmış.
 Alanya fethedilerek burada bir tersane yaptırılmıştır.
 Celaleddin Harzemşah ile 1230 yılında Yassı Çemen de karşılaşılmış ve Harzemşahlar yenilmiştir.

I. Alaaddin Keykubat zehirlenerek öldürülünce yerine oğlu II. Gıyaseddin Keyhüsrev sultan oldu.
3- ANADOLU SELÇUKLULARI VE HAÇLILAR
Haçlı Seferlerinin Nedenleri:
A. Dini nedenler: Hıristiyanların başta Hz. İsanın doğum yeri olan kutsal toprakları geri almak istemeleridir.
B. Ekonomik nedenler: İslam ülkelerine göre fakir olan Avrupalılar zengin İslam ülkelerini ele geçirmek ve rahat etmek istiyorlardı.
C. Siyasi neden: Selçuklu Türkleri Anadolunun büyük bir bölümünü ele geçirmişlerdi Bunun üzerine Bizans İmparatoru Papaya başvurarak yardım istemiş, İstanbul Türklerin eline geçerse Avrupanın da tehlikeye gireceğini bildirmişti.

Karadan ve denizden sekiz Haçlı Seferi yapılmıştır. En önemli olanları birinci, üçüncü ve dördüncü olanlarıdır.
Haçlı Seferlerinin Sonuçları:
a) Siyasi Sonuçları
 Avrupada derebeylik rejimi zayıfladı. Krallar güçlendi.
 Anadoludaki Türk ilerleyişi bir süre durdu.
b) Dini sonuçlar
 Avrupada din adamlarına ve kiliseye güven sarsıldı.
c) Ekonomik sonuçlar
 Akdenizde ticaret gelişti. Akdeniz limanları gelişti.
d) Teknik sonuçlar 
 Haçlı Seferleri sonunda matbaa, pusula, kağıt, barut gibi birçok yenilikler Avrupalılar tarafından öğrenildi.


4- ANADOLU SELÇUKLU DEVLETİNİN DAĞILIŞI

I. Alaaddin Keykubatın ölümünden sonra başa geçen sultanlar devleti iyi yönetemediler.
II. Gıyaseddin Keyhüsrev zamanında Baba İshak adında bir Dervişin çıkardığı isyan zorla bastırıldı.Zamanında devlet iyice zayıfladı bu dönemde İranı alarak Anadoluya giren Moğollarla Kösedağ Savaşı (1243) yapıldı.


Kösedağ Savaşının sonuçları:
 II. Gıyaseddin Keyhüsrev Moğollara karşı yenildi.
 Anadolu birliği bozuldu.
 Anadolu Selçuklu Devleti üstünlüğünü kaybetti. Moğollar Erzincan, Sivas ve Kayseriye geldiler.

II. Mesutun 1308de ölmesiyle Anadolu Selçuklu Devleti yıkılmıştır.

----------

